# The Fishroom..almost done



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok guys.....here are some pics of the fishroom...it is much smaller than the other one so we had to cramp things in a little...the room is not yet finished..we still have about 30 or so more tanks to set up and then organize things some..but we are working on it..
and forgive the terrible photography...

10 gallon rack on right holding 21 tanks..










the wife's rack on right..










40 longs...










2 more 40 longs..after them 90 and 75..beyond them 135 and 125..










wife's rack again..










backside of racks..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

backside of wife's rack..










4 more 40 longs...










frontside of my rack..in process of tearing down tank and setting them back up for breeding..










breeding tubs...










bottom of my rack....










i have a few other pics but they are mainly just some of the fish....


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The fishroom looks great! I hope someday to have something like this :] Btw, I measured out the space and looks like I'm gonna have to limit to 2'9" x 2'3"
Doesn't leave a whole lot of room but I figured I'd be able to get the 20 long on top, and then 2 10's underneath.

Edit: I also managed to stop by Home Depot today and they'll do cuts for me, which is great. They won't "rip" the wood but they will cut it into lengths.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Fish rooms are awesome. Every time I would read "my wife's rack" I would almost burst out laughing


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I can't believe you showed your wifes rack on the internet. 

I know, I'm so punny.

Looks fantastic though loha! Snap some more once it's done and maybe take a good pic of each individual tank that's worth looking at with fish.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

blindkiller85 said:


> I can't believe you showed your wifes rack on the internet.


Hahaha


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

geeezzzzz....you guys need to get your minds out of the gutter...lol
i think i am going to have to leave the photography to the wife...she is far better at it than i am...


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Man your phrasing killed it and I couldn't resist. Too much candy in front of a baby.

Regardless Loha, it's an awesome setup.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

lmao, I agree with blindkiller  On both points!


----------

